
Unikernel Power Comes to Java, Node.js, Go, and Python Apps - syslandscape
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3082051/open-source-tools/unikernel-power-comes-to-java-nodejs-go-and-python-apps.html
======
markokrajnc
I wonder what is the minimal size of UniK and if it runs on Raspberry Pi...

